# drum?



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

so my borther is at ocracoke and he said that he asked around and the did say that there are drum, is this true.
thanks


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

No way. Someone is pulling your leg


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Read a report from RDT that there was at least one caught in Ocracoke


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

tradewinds reported citations over the weekend with pics,as of today they are reporting scattered puppy drum,blow toads and some mullet,no sign of the blufish from earlier in the week but that doesn't mean a nice SW won't get it all started up again


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

thanks for the info yall.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Nope no drum...


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

There are no drum in NC waters especially on a spring SW blow need the NE blow in the spring for them


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Fishman got it right. The report from RDT says there were big drum and puppies caught on the south end of Ocracoke



ron


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Theres been several caught. Just have to know where to look for reports. RDT has some old
news.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

I know nothing of these drum, certainly not the ones in the fishermans post with pics and date stamp?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Its about right to start...


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

i love seeing everyone say there arent reds out there. haha opcorn:


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

VB FISHER said:


> so my borther is at ocracoke and he said that he asked around and the did say that there are drum, is this true.
> thanks


So if yur brother is there, and there is only one tackle shop (maybe 2) on that spit of sand, then he would know if he asked. And yourself have a puter so look at the web site and u all can share. If there is fishin', Tradewinds will let u in on it.


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

hifi. he was on the ferry talking with a guy on their about fishing.


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

*
Another nice day on Ocracoke for scattered puppy drum and citation red drum before the front came through mid day.*

http://fishtradewinds.com


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry.......did not read that right


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice im sitting in the house in Avon right now. Weather is supposed to clear up tomorrow so i will probably give it a run down to ocracoke tomorrow and try for some reds. Was at the point earlier today, nobody fishing but i would say every bird in sight was about 2 miles out on the shoals, must have been a fish frenzy going on out there, probably some bluefins too


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Ended up fishing South Point on sunday with no luck. Whatever warm water that was up around the south part of ocracoke was gone. Got a few readings and all were about 53 degrees. Was a few of us fishing south point for drum with no luck, the water was cold and grassy. Lots and lots of grass pouring out of the inlet. Used fresh mullet, menhaden and was throwing gold hopkins lures. Guess i will be back real soon


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

thanks for the report tyler


----------

